# 4-wheeler Tote-along Tank, 32 Gallon



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Yesterday I purchased a 4-Wheeler Tote-Along Tank (32gln) from CW at what I thought was a smoking price of $143.99. They regularly sell at CW for $239.99, was on sale in-store for $215.99 and was offered this week as an "internet-only" sale at the price I paid. This was the lowest price I've ever seen CW sell this model for, so I did the deed.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...on/skunum=21407

The reason I have wanted one of these was for the obvious reason of having the ability to drain off the gray (or black on the rare occasion) when I don't have sewer hookups for several days. My family seems to go through the gray tank pretty quickly on most trips.

I read mostly good reviews on these things but wanted to see what your feedback was with this particular make and model.

I'll keep it boxed up for sometime, so I can always get a full refund if I read too much negative stuff about these item from you folks.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Never used one but I hear they are better than a 5 gallon pail









Moosegut would be disappointed if no one mentioned it









John


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

You might want to open it and check for all the parts. I got the 22 gal model and all the parts were missing from a factory sealed box. The dealer promptly gave me one that had all the parts when I took it back. Also, I find that mine is about all I can lift 22 gal times 8 equals 176 lbs. I use mine almost every trip at least once. It is hard to get next to the Outback on some sites that have close sides. It will have to be pulled out of the drain area. Outbacks have low drains also (unless you do a axle flip) so make sure your tote opening will be lower than the drain on the Outback. I've noticed that some full timers have a sewage pump and hose they use to drain the Outback tanks into a tote inside their pickup bed.


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

I had the "RV" style tanks with the wheels, the problem I had was the weight of the water and trying to tow it over rough gravel roads at most RV sites would rip the wheels out from under the tank. So I went to a farm supply store and bought a 40 gallon tank for $52.00 rigged it with 1 1/2 drain hose. Then I went to Grainger and got the follwing pump. I made me some garden hose with female garden hose connetors and connect to the drain outlet to the pump then hook to the tank in the bed of the truck. I can pump 40 gals in about 4 minutes to the tank, drive to the dump station and drain the tank ( without moving it) in about 1 min. Works great if you would like some pictures let me know.

Grainger.com
4RU63
Garden Hose Utility Pump, Self Priming, HP 1/8, Volts 115, Amps 1.6, Suction/Discharge (In) 3/4 MNPT and 3/8 FNPT Both Ends, Motor Enclosure ODP, Thermal LITTLE GIANT 
PP-1S 1 Today $57.00 3438


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

jgheesling said:


> I had the "RV" style tanks with the wheels, the problem I had was the weight of the water and trying to tow it over rough gravel roads at most RV sites would rip the wheels out from under the tank. So I went to a farm supply store and bought a 40 gallon tank for $52.00 rigged it with 1 1/2 drain hose. Then I went to Grainger and got the follwing pump. I made me some garden hose with female garden hose connetors and connect to the drain outlet to the pump then hook to the tank in the bed of the truck. I can pump 40 gals in about 4 minutes to the tank, drive to the dump station and drain the tank ( without moving it) in about 1 min. Works great if you would like some pictures let me know.
> 
> Grainger.com
> 4RU63
> ...


jgheesling, are you going to bring that system with you to Hard Labor? I would like to check that system out. Sounds like a good idea.

Leon


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

When using this System I Do Not Pump the "Good Stuff" I leave it for leaving.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I always wondered why they made those things so cheap, and then charged you an arm and a leg for it...

It seems to me that customers would have demanded a change in the wheel material some time ago. A good solid axel with some pneumatic(?) tires would be a great change.

I reckon that if someone wanted to, they could buy a tank and mod it to have another axel and a good set of wheels. The hard rubber and bearing-less wheels they use on those things aren't the best. If towed above the recommended speed, they get so hot they'll melt the tank.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I bought one, just in case. I've never used it but have seen a friend of mine tote his to the dump station... slow moving.

Fortunately, my TT storage area is big enough to tote it around with no problem in case I ever have to use it.

I try to camp where I have full hookups whenever I can, though.

Mark


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

mswalt said:


> I bought one, just in case. I've never used it but have seen a friend of mine tote his to the dump station... slow moving.
> 
> Fortunately, my TT storage area is big enough to tote it around with no problem in case I ever have to use it.
> 
> ...


Exactly why I bought one.

I have a Thule cargo basket on top of my Durango that this thing will fit perfectly into. So taking it on a camping run, won't be a big deal.

Also, you never know when something bad happens that may force us to live in our TT for awhile (I do live in earthquake country). It will be nice to have so I don't have to move the TT to the dump everytime its needed.

*THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO SHARED THEIR THOUGHTS ON THIS ITEM*


----------



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

I've got one and like it. The only problem I've had was once on the way to the dump station, I drove over a bump. The next thing I knew, the tote was passing me!! Learned the hard way to bungie the handle to the hitch ball.

Bob


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I bought the 25 gallon four wheeler beacuse it fits perfect in the pass thru storage compartment. The wheels have actually held up better than I expected. The one campground I use it at has terrible roads. Its also a long way to the dump station.

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Never used one but I hear they are better than a 5 gallon pail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















I hope it is only used for the grey water

Thor


----------



## Dog Folks (Mar 19, 2006)

We full time using one of these tanks, as we stay mostly in State Parks. No Sewer, just dump stations. We have had two of the same brand over the 30 years of camping.

The one we have now, (32 Gallon), we equipped with pnuematic tires with bearings and new axles from a tractor supply store. Took the plastic tires and axles into the store to get the right diameters. Not a hard modification. Just replacing the plastic wheels with rubber ones.

We use it every other day for Grey and every 4 days for Black. (Three adults, daily showers etc.) Have been using it now 4 months without a problem.

As another suggested, do bungie cord the handle to the truck. We learned that a few months ago going downhill with a full tank of grey!

If you don't change out the tires, drive REAL SLOW. (walking speed), as the plastic wheels will melt. Don't ask me how we learned that! LOL

This tank allows us to stay in the type of campground we enjoy (State Parks).

Good Luck and happy camping!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We have the 32 gallon 4-wheel tote. This is the common the blue ones made by Barker, as I recall. We have had no problems using it.

As mentioned, this allows a longer stay at parks with only dump stations. Or I guess you can stay without a tote tank if you take your Outback to the dump station every few days.









Bill


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I have the 25 gallon version. Bought it for the slightly smaller dimensions than the 32 gallon since neither the 25 gallon or the 32 gallon will completely dump the grey tank in one trip. I enjoy the side dump option of the 4 wheel tanks so there is no lifting involved in dumping it.

If you are OK with the size, I think you got a great deal.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Dog Folks said:


> The one we have now, (32 Gallon), we equipped with pnuematic tires with bearings and new axles from a tractor supply store. Took the plastic tires and axles into the store to get the right diameters. Not a hard modification. Just replacing the plastic wheels with rubber ones.
> 
> As another suggested, do bungie cord the handle to the truck. We learned that a few months ago going downhill with a full tank of grey!
> 
> ...


A big THANK YOU for the tire swap idea. Would you mind showing a picture of your modded Tote-Along?


----------

